# Detail My Ride - Mystic Blue, E46 M3



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Chaps,

We were contacted by the owner of this 2004 E46 M3 who was looking to get the vehicle detailed, mainly to improve the appearance of the paintwork which was beginning to look tired due to marring, swirl marks and general wear and tear.

The car has covered over 100,000 miles, so as you would expect the paintwork was in need of some TLC. The car is currently wearing its winter wheels, the owner has a set of polished rims for the summer for any eagle eyed readers that spot they let the car down a little!

The vehicle was treated to an enhancement detail, and we also lightly detailed the interior which was generally in good shape.

Some before shots:













































































































Vehicle was first fully washed and decontaminated, starting with a citrus pre-wash, and foam, vehicle was washed using 2BM, Lambswool Mitts and Auto Finesse Lather. Door shuts, gaps, badges etc were cleaned using G101. Wheels were cleaned using Smart Wheels, and G101 for the tyres/arches. Vehicle was then clayed with Polyclay, and de-tarred with Tardis, some of the largest tar spots i've ever seen came off! Car was dried off using microfibre towels before being pulled into the unit.

Few in progress shots:














































And, once inside, clear to see what we were dealing with!










The paintwork was in a fairly bad way, defects ranging from swirl marks through to wet sanding marks, which suggests previous paint repairs have been carried out at some stage.

We opted to use Megs DA Correction system, combination of DMC5 Pads and Meguiars DA Correction compounds via DA managed to give around 75-80% correction all round with a few areas requiring multiple hits. I was more than happy with this for an enhancement level of correction. It also made a huge appearance to the overall, tired, flat looking paintwork, restoring a high level of gloss. The finish was refined using Dodo Juice Lime Prime, applied on a 3M polishing pad, which left a nice base for the wax.

Few in progress, correction shots inc. 50/50's etc.
































































Once machine polishing was complete, the paintwork was waxed using Dodo Juice Purple Haze. Two thinly applied coats were allowed to cure for around 30 minutes, I find the best way to apply wax and ensure an even application is to apply two layers, thinly around 30 minutes apart. Following this, the usual details were attended too. Gaps/shuts dusted, glass cleaned, tyres dressed, exhausts polished, plastics/rubbers treated etc.

Interior was de-cluttered, mats removed. Thorough hoover throughout inc seats, carpets etc, fabrics and surfaces including plastics, pedals etc cleaned using Valet Pro interior clean, carpets lightly cleaned. Glass cleaned throughout with Auto Finesse Crystal.

So, finished pics! Unfortunately, no outside pics due to time!






















































































































If you have any questions, queries or comments please feel free to ask. 

Thanks for looking.

Gaz


----------



## Dibdub1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Absolutely amazing finish! Really impressive detail there matey!

With regards to cleaning glass, what do you use to apply and buff off whatever glass cleaner is being used (in this case being Auto Finesse Crystal) 

Also, how do you care/look after your microfibres/cloths or whatever you use for doing the glass. Do you wash them between uses or just allow to dry/air out after being used?

Thanks in advance for any advice 

Cheers,

Josh.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice work Gaz, I would have liked to have seen the afters on the 10th picture of the driver side ****pit area, that mat looked a challenge I like to turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Dibdub1 said:


> Absolutely amazing finish! Really impressive detail there matey!
> 
> With regards to cleaning glass, what do you use to apply and buff off whatever glass cleaner is being used (in this case being Auto Finesse Crystal)
> 
> ...


Hi Josh,

We use the Dodo Juice Mint Merkin towel, which you can check out Here. They are a waffle style towel, which makes them great for glass. Spray onto the glass, spread with the towel, then flip to a dry side of the towel to buff.

Our microfibres are often single use, particularly those used on paintwork as they can easily get grit etc in them whilst washing, from the bottom of a washing basket etc. However, the ones we do re-use are washed at 90°C with Non-Bio Liquid detergent, usually just supermarket brand. Then left to dry naturally, works for me 

Thanks,

Gaz


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good work love the unit


----------



## HannaH (Mar 4, 2010)

looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

Gaz W said:


> Hi Josh,
> 
> We use the Dodo Juice Mint Merkin towel, which you can check out Here. They are a waffle style towel, which makes them great for glass. Spray onto the glass, spread with the towel, then flip to a dry side of the towel to buff.
> 
> ...


Hi Gaz,

Cracking turnaround mate.

What towel's do you use? The ones which are one use?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

The towels we use are the Yellow Eurow microfibres, available from Costco stores.


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Cracking effort Gaz. Mystic is a bit of a "marmite" colour, but you've made it look pretty good


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great enhancement detail there Gaz, and lovely unit as well.

I really do like your interior details the striping is excellent, i don't know how you do it, the interior looks better than brand new, very welldone on the whole car, a massive turnaround.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Stunning transformation Gaz. It seems the Meguiars Microfibre system works really well on hard paints - correction looks extremely good. 

I also love your unit. Easily one of the best looking units on DW.:thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful colour, great job


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Looking great Gaz, I prefer the M3 with those original 18" wheels over the optional 19" wheels.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Gaz, 

The units looking fresh too, you need to get doing some work in there and rough its edges up a bit


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks lovely Gaz, top stuff...

Units coming along well too dude


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

cracking work:buffer:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning finish Gaz! :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## AEROSEATLEON (May 7, 2011)

Great work. Out of interest how long did he whole process take. Usually find it takes me two days with the microfibre system? Or am i just slow!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Good Job Gaz, nice to see a standard E46 M3 on the 18" wheel option too... That is starting to look like a bit of a classic / collecter car now - You really don't see many around looking like that now...

It's how the E36 M3's went, loads had Kahn wheels or silly bits done to them that ruined the original car in my opinion, I love seeing a nice mint standard example.


----------

